

Email campaign suggestions based on a Piazza campaign gone wrong. - jtfairbank
http://jtfairbank.com/blog/piazza-email-campaign-suggestions/

======
jtfairbank
Hello Hacker News! This is my first blog post ever, so please give me feedback
if you see anything wrong or that I can improve on. :)

Also, if anyone knows more about FERPA than I do, can you comment on if
Piazza's use of student email addresses is illegal? What about its access to
the classes students are taking and the use of that information in the email
campaign?

